# RYM thread....



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

.....for your entertainment. It might be of some interest because most of the members there are people who are into genres like rock, jazz and (for lack of a better word) 'alternative' music - not so much top 40 oriented stuff. It's quite shocking how clueless some of these people are. Most of them have after all a serious interest in music (albeit not classical music). I probably made a mistake getting involved.

http://rateyourmusic.com/board_message?message_id=2607131&board_id=1&show=20&start=0


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Interesting read, Gaston.

No harm done I feel. At most, you raised awareness among these folks that there's a whole other genre out there, and that it's far from dead. As long as classical music fans, musicians, cinema, and even the media continues to send out these subliminal messages to the wider audience, the future of classical music is still bright. And the fact that there are other classical fans on the site only increases this motive to go "discover what it is all about". Except among teenagers, I believe that Classical is one of the most respected genres of music out there, even if it is difficult (perhaps a bit enigmatic) to many.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Air said:


> Interesting read, Gaston.
> 
> No harm done I feel. At most, you raised awareness among these folks that there's a whole other genre out there, and that it's far from dead. As long as classical music fans, musicians, cinema, and even the media continues to send out these subliminal messages to the wider audience, the future of classical music is still bright. And the fact that there are other classical fans on the site only increases this motive to go "discover what it is all about". Except among teenagers, I believe that Classical is one of the most respected genres of music out there, even if it is difficult (perhaps a bit enigmatic) to many.


They are to be pitied really, because they don't know what they are missing, and in most cases it's only prejudice that is holding them back.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> They are to be pitied really, because they don't know what they are missing, and in most cases it's only prejudice that is holding them back.


Sometimes, the stereotype of the classical "snob" really gets on my nerves. I mean, isn't that a bit hypocritical?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't for a moment think that people who (for probably dubious reasons) hate/dislike classical music are missing out on something, as it's a judgment I can't make. I am fully aware that I am prejudiced against practically all non-classical genres, but I'm proud (or stupid) enough to declare it because classical music, as a well-distinguished form of art, entirely consumes me, and I don't feel like I need anything else for musical nourishment because there is always something new to explore, or something old to return to. Thus, for all I know, people who exclusively listen to other genres may also feel a sense of emotional and intellectual completeness; I don't believe that classical music is the only genre that can provide such feelings (although I can't for the life of me understand how the other genres manage it if they do!).

What is tragic, however, is to see that people can be so derisive and dismissive of _anything_ that is associated with 'high' culture or art. I can understand why some people behave in that manner, because they forge for themselves an anti-snobbery identity (even though something like classical music shouldn't be bound to class prejudices), but to actually be _repulsed_ by the word 'art' seems terrible to me. To not want to explore humanity through artistic endeavour seems to me to be inhuman. At the very least, it's a waste of a transient (and afterlifeless) existence. :/


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Polednice said:


> I don't for a moment think that people who (for probably dubious reasons) hate/dislike classical music are missing out on something, as it's a judgment I can't make. I am fully aware that I am prejudiced against practically all non-classical genres, but I'm proud (or stupid) enough to declare it because classical music, as a well-distinguished form of art, entirely consumes me, and I don't feel like I need anything else for musical nourishment because there is always something new to explore, or something old to return to. Thus, for all I know, people who exclusively listen to other genres may also feel a sense of emotional and intellectual completeness; I don't believe that classical music is the only genre that can provide such feelings (although I can't for the life of me understand how the other genres manage it if they do!).
> 
> What is tragic, however, is to see that people can be so derisive and dismissive of _anything_ that is associated with 'high' culture or art. I can understand why some people behave in that manner, because they forge for themselves an anti-snobbery identity (even though something like classical music shouldn't be bound to class prejudices), but to actually be _repulsed_ by the word 'art' seems terrible to me. To not want to explore humanity through artistic endeavour seems to me to be inhuman. At the very least, it's a waste of a transient (and afterlifeless) existence. :/


It's not so much the fact that some people don't like classical music that annoys me. It's that they try to defend their position by coming up with arguments that make no sense whatsoever.

Personally I listen to other types of music as well - jazz, pop/rock, musicals - lots of different stuff actually. Classical music takes up about 75 or 80% of the time I spend listening to music though. I could live without popular music (but why should I?), but I couldn't live without classical.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Air said:


> Sometimes, the stereotype of the classical "snob" really gets on my nerves. I mean, isn't that a bit hypocritical?


Extremely hypocritical, because I've come across many more snobs on popular music forums than on classical ones, despite the fact that I spend more time on classical forums.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

jhar26 said:


> .....for your entertainment. It might be of some interest because most of the members there are people who are into genres like rock, jazz and (for lack of a better word) 'alternative' music - not so much top 40 oriented stuff. It's quite shocking how clueless some of these people are. Most of them have after all a serious interest in music (albeit not classical music). I probably made a mistake getting involved.
> 
> http://rateyourmusic.com/board_message?message_id=2607131&board_id=1&show=20&start=0


Me, I don't think I would have dropped in on what was so clearly a happening train wreck, though I suppose that can be 'one kind of fun.'

I do envy the relative freedom on that forum to say something like 'f____ off.'

There are times and places, if fundamental Anglo-Saxon swear words are usually held in reserve, where they are at times, THE Most Suitable Response


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I use RYM but I'm not involved in the community in any way, I tried to get in to the message boards but the majority of people there are very "indie" minded, which pretty much excludes me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's amazing how much audacity people have to talk that dirty on the internet. They feel too safe, and I doubt many talk that bad so in real life. Then again, maybe some do.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's amazing how much audacity people have to talk that dirty on the internet. They feel too safe, and I doubt many talk that bad so in real life. Then again, maybe some do.


Most of my friends swear like sailors. If anything, I swear much more in person than I do on the internet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Most of my friends swear like sailors. If anything, I swear much more in person than I do on the internet.


Well thank you for using good judgement and not using foul language here.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well thank you for using good judgement and not using foul language here.


I've used it here quite a few times, but most of it gets filtered.

I'm just wondering what you have against swearing? I ask because from my perspective they're just words, and I don't attach any special status to them.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with swearing, tattoos, piercings, and etc but they don't look (and sound) too attractive. Plus there are kids on this site. We don't want this site to become R rated.  Set a good example for the young ones.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Nothing wrong with swearing, tattoos, piercings, and etc but they don't look (and sound) too attractive. Plus there are kids on this site. We don't want this site to become R rated.  Set a good example for the young ones.


I'm not going to start swearing any more than I usually do, I'm just trying to better understand some other members of the forum by asking questions.

Also, lumping swearing in with tattoos and piercings... now *that's* offensive!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The forum is full of 15 year old solipsist wannabe-hipster idiots who can't capitalize their letters (it's cool to pretend to be apathetic), don't bother with it.

Notice how in the first few posts they were tripping over each other to diss your post, then 6 pages later there's some real discussion. People who have no self-esteem in real life use internet forums to feel superior.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It might be nice if we didn't openly bash other music discussion forums. That is not what we are about ...


----------

